# Propane Alarm



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Had to winterize our baby today, what a hassle as it was the first time. Now I figure it will only take me about 15 min max next year. 
However, My propane alarm started going off for no reason a few hours after closing her up, and would not reset. tanks were shut off, and I couldnt smell a thing inside, and no one had been inside, so the sprays were out of the question. Couldnt get it to shut off until removing battery. I sure didnt think the pink stuff had much of an odor.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

sounds like your batteries were low --- the propane dectector will go off when the batteries are very low -- it takes a certain amount of current across the cathode to keep it on safe -- .


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Yup, low batteries. Disconnect and take into the garage or basement. Most say keep off cement but I've never seen anything to prove damage if kept on cement but I keep them on wood just to be sure.









Bill.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Been answered already. I agree with 2500Ram, take the battery/s right off the tongue and put them inside for the winter. Through them on a charger periodically during the winter to keep them conditioned, or get a conditioning charger. If you have a wood pallet or something similar, you can put them on that, but like 2500Ram said, I've not witnessed any ill effects from keeping in on the floor.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Battery Myth #1 Storing a battery on a concrete floor will discharge the battery.

There is not currently a strong reason for avoiding contact of a battery with a concrete floor.

The battery's contact with the concrete should not create a problem with the material in today' s batteries. If the battery is not clean, but has a surface layer of acid or grime which is conductive, the battery can be expected to self-discharge more rapidly than if it was clean and dry.

Many years ago, the batteries were constructed with a wooden case around a glass jar with the battery in it. Any moisture on the floor could cause the wood to swell and possibly fracture the glass, causing it to leak. Shortly after the introduction of "Hard Rubber" containers, which were somewhat porous and of a less than ideal design, there was a chance of current to be conducted through the container of a high carbon content if the moist concrete floor permitted the current to find an electrical ground.

( Thanks to Interstate Batteries for contributions to this article)


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

Mine would go off for no reason a couple times a week. I checked and turned off the gas, and it still would not reset. Battery was fully charged and I was hooked up to shore power. The only way I could shut it off was to pull the fuse out. After a few hours or longer it would reset for a few days and go off again. Finally I ordered a better unit on line and installed it. No problems so far. My 30RLS is still under warranty but it was cheaper and easier to just pay for and replace it as the trip to the dealer was too far and inconvienent.



amanda lou said:


> Had to winterize our baby today, what a hassle as it was the first time. Now I figure it will only take me about 15 min max next year.
> However, My propane alarm started going off for no reason a few hours after closing her up, and would not reset. tanks were shut off, and I couldnt smell a thing inside, and no one had been inside, so the sprays were out of the question. Couldnt get it to shut off until removing battery. I sure didnt think the pink stuff had much of an odor.
> [snapback]64201[/snapback]​


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

It's my understanding that it's really not that unusual for those things to go bad.
No problems in the Outback so far.
The one in my old Rockwood however was going off every time you turned around. I traded the trailer before I got around to replacing it though.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Mine did do the same thing in my previous TT, and it was b/c my battery was very weak. After I charged it, I never had a problem again.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Slow beep - Low power to detector.
A wake the dead scream - Time to find the propane leak.

So it sounds like you had a low battery.


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

I had the exact same thing happen to me not two weeks after we moved out of the 5er (after a 50-day stay) and into our base house. Our batteries were low as well. I don't think we had drawing current while sitting in the storage lot but what little we did have drained the batteries.

My solution for storage was to ensure a full charge on the batteries then disconnect them in the trailer (don't have to winterize here in NorCal). My next project is to install a quick disconnect so I don't have to get into the battery container to disconnect.

Bubba-J


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree wiith the others on the low battery diagnosis. This is very common.

A safety note regarding storing your batteries inside. The battery produces Hydrogen gas, and Hydrogen likes to go *BOOM!* If you are storing inside, make sure it is in a well ventilated area, and away from any ignition source (such as a gas furnace or water heater).

It is hard to imagine producing enough H to cause an explosion, but it does happen occasionally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> It is hard to imagine producing enough H to cause an explosion, but it does happen occasionally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, it does. I was standing outside a convenience store when a guy with one of those portable starting things hooked it up to another man's Camry, because the battery was ostensibly discharged. As soon as the guy hit the starter, the car's battery blew like it had been dynamited. The guy with the booster had goggles, luckily, and a couple of us hosed him down. 
The fun part was the gal exiting the store with her jillion ounce Big Gulp. She was one step outside the door and about five feet from the battery, but protected by the car's hood. The drink shot twenty feet in the air at the same time she broadcast a really deleted expletive and did a really cute little dance.

"The battery's contact with the concrete should not create a problem with the material in today' s batteries."

True, but think of it in reverse. If there is acid on the battery case, or leaking from it, it will play the devil with your concrete garage floor. Don't ask me how I know. I always put the batteries in a rubber/vinyl tray large enough to contain the liquid contents.

Slug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I was standing outside a convenience store when a guy with one of those portable starting things hooked it up to another man's Camry, because the battery was ostensibly discharged. As soon as the guy hit the starter, the car's battery blew like it had been dynamited. The guy with the booster had goggles, luckily, and a couple of us hosed him down.


WOW







what would cause that to happen so I don't do it??

Mike


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I have never seen a battery explode, but heard of it a couple times. That dude is lucky he had goggles on, will make me think twice next time I jump someone off without them on. Acid and the eyeball do not react too well together...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great example of why you hook up the ground (-) cable last, and clamp it onto something suitable (i.e.: frame, engine block) as far from the battery as possible.









You don't want to be hovering over the battery connecting to the battery post when that thing blows!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Acid and the eyeball do not react too well together...


Got that right. I was using our airless spray system to spray conversion varnish and the pump hung up on me. I took the tip out and with the gun pointing in the fluid hopper I pulled the trigger like I've done a hundred times before but that time the fluid came out with such force it splashed up in my face. The acid in the finish damaged the surface of my eyes, luckily we had eyewash bottles nearby. Fortunately there was no permanent damage.

I wear my safety glasses whenever I'm working with any chemicals now.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

On Topic:
You already know you may have had a low battery or faulty detector...so I'll spare my advice. When the detector goes off...ensure you FIRST, check to see there is no propane leaking. (as you did)

OFF Topic:
I had a battery explode on my 1979 Pontiac Firebird many years ago. I too, turned the key and heard it blow under the hood. Flipped up the hood, and the top blew completely apart. Battery acid got on the exterior of the car, and ate the paint right off. It took off all the paint around the engine compartment too. I'm just glad no one was around it.

Batteries have vents in the top. My theory is...when the car was sitting in the sun, the gases were venting pretty good. When I turned the key, there must have been a spark from the terminal and she blew.
Something like that anyway.

Moral of the story...be careful out there. I minute of safety may save you a lifetime of trouble.


----------

